# Regex Postfix Header and Body Checks



## etron770 (12. Nov. 2015)

^https?:\/\/adk[.].*

wenn ich mit einem Regextester das probiere dann erkennt er alles mit http://adk. beginnend

Aber nicht wenn ich es in den body check bei ISPConfig eingebe. Andere regexs funktionieren

muss ich das was anderes eingeben?


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2015)

Ich denke mal das ^ am Anfang könnte das problem sein, denn wenn da irgend ein anderes Zeichen im Body der mail vor dem http kommt dann greift er ja schon nicht mehr.


----------



## etron770 (13. Nov. 2015)

leider nein der Spam kommt immer noch an.


----------



## florian030 (13. Nov. 2015)

Hast Du das mal manuell getestet? In etwa so


----------



## etron770 (16. Nov. 2015)

Danke hatte Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole
/https?:\/\/adk[.].*/
das Funktioniert der Spam ist weg - nur dass ich noch die adk Domains  ausklammern möchte 
also http://adk.de adk.com usw, falls jemand von denen eine mail bekommt. Da muss ich nochmal überlegen


----------

